# الصداقه بين النساء!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2007)

*يقولون ان الصداقه بين النساء .........المستحيل بعينه ...بسبب الغيره والحسد ومزاجية المرأه ...........وتدور اسئله كثيره فى هذا الفلك.هل تستطيع المرأه أن تكون صديقه وفيه للمرأه؟ أيمكن أن تحب المرأه لشقيقتها المرأه ما تحب لنفسها ؟ أيمكن أن تعطيها دون مقابل وأن تؤثرها على نفسها وأن تكون مخلصه لها وصادقه معها  ؟............يعنى فعلا" فى صداقه حقيقيه ودائمه بين بنات حواء ؟ودائمه هنا بمعنى الوفاء والاستمراريه . أسئله عديده تبحث عن ا جابات موجوده فى تجاربكم الشخصيه ......... يا ترى أيه رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> يقولون ان الصداقه بين النساء .........المستحيل بعينه
> 
> على فكرة بقى اللي بيقولوه ده غلط جدا جدا جدا جدا كمان
> 
> ...



مرسي يا جميلة على الموضوع الحلووووووو اووووووووي ده
و المناقشة العسولة دي
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل خدمة المنتدى امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

طرح مهم يا دونا

الصداقات اعتقد تبنى بين اي انسان واخر 

من الصنفين

انما  ترجع نسبة الاخلاص والوفاء الى التربية الاصلية

مشكورة

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

طرح مهم يا دونا

الصداقات اعتقد تبنى بين اي انسان واخر 

من الصنفين

انما  ترجع نسبة الاخلاص والوفاء الى التربية الاصلية

مشكورة

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا 
مشكورة علية يا دونا

الصداقة موجودة وحقيقية بين البنات وبحب حقيقي واخلاص كمان

بس المهم الناس تختار صح 

لان اوقات الاختيار بيكون مش صح 
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2009)

*انا مؤمنه انه في صداقه حقيقه *
*وبين النساء بس قليله جدا *
*تاكد تكون منعدمه او نادره *
*ميرسي يا دونا *
*علي موضوعك المهم فعلا *
*متابعه معاكم*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يونيو 2009)

حبيبتى دونا
طب مانا بحبك اهو
دة باعتبار اننا  نساء يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد الصداقة بين البنات موجودة
وبيبقوا زى الأخوات كمان
طيب أنا ماعنديش اخوات بنات
لكن عن طريق صديقاتى سواء فى الواقع او فى المنتدى او فى النت
بعتبر نفسى عندى اخوات بنات كتييييييييييييييييير
وكلهم وقفوا معايا كتييييييييييييير
وعلمونى حاجات كتيير
ولغاية دلوقتى بيحاولوا يحسسونى انهم اخواتى

لكن موضوع استحالة وجود صداقات بين الستات دى كلام رجالة
واوشاعات​


----------



## المتميزة (17 يونيو 2009)

*اه اكييد لو كانو من نفس الطباع والتربية انا لي صديقة زي اختي تماما 

ومش اي حد بيتصادق

شكرا ليكي ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا جميلة على الموضوع الحلووووووو اووووووووي ده
> و المناقشة العسولة دي
> ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل خدمة المنتدى امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> طرح مهم يا دونا
> 
> الصداقات اعتقد تبنى بين اي انسان واخر
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> مشكورة علية يا دونا
> 
> الصداقة موجودة وحقيقية بين البنات وبحب حقيقي واخلاص كمان
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مؤمنه انه في صداقه حقيقه *
> *وبين النساء بس قليله جدا *
> *تاكد تكون منعدمه او نادره *
> *ميرسي يا دونا *
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> حبيبتى دونا
> طب مانا بحبك اهو
> دة باعتبار اننا  نساء يعنى
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *اه اكييد لو كانو من نفس الطباع والتربية انا لي صديقة زي اختي تماما
> 
> ومش اي حد بيتصادق
> 
> شكرا ليكي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مميز يا دونا 
و فعلا الصداقة بين النساء هي المستحيل بذاته.. لاننا كنساء بطبيعتنا الغيرة تتطغى على كل تصرفاتنا و لكن بنسب متفاوتة تختلف من فتاة الى اخرى..

و الذي اكد رايي هذا مشاهدتي لبرنامج تلفزيوني منذ فترة ليست بكثيرة يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع ..
و بصراحة فاجاني ما شاهدته حيث كان البرنامج يعرض قضية احد الفتيات التي احرقت وجه و جسد صديقة لها بماء الاسيد !! و هو مادة كاوية..
و اعترافاتها بان السبب وراء ذلك هو جمال صديقتها الذي كان يفوق جمالها .. و يجعلها ملفتة لنظر الشباب اكثر منها .. فاقبلت على الانتقام منها بحرقها !!

و لكن هذا لا يمنع وجود صدقات قوية جدا بين النساء .. مع وجود غيرة و لكن بنسبة قليلة 
مررررررررررسي دونا ​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

بالقطع دونا
الصداقة بمفهومها الصدوق 
لا تفرق بين جنس ولون ودين
اما ما تحدث عنة احبائى من امثال
فهى حالات خاصة وليست عامة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع مميز يا دونا
> و فعلا الصداقة بين النساء هي المستحيل بذاته.. لاننا كنساء بطبيعتنا الغيرة تتطغى على كل تصرفاتنا و لكن بنسب متفاوتة تختلف من فتاة الى اخرى..
> 
> و الذي اكد رايي هذا مشاهدتي لبرنامج تلفزيوني منذ فترة ليست بكثيرة يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع ..
> ...



*نوررررررررتى يا حبيبتى بمشاركتك المميزه
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع دونا
> الصداقة بمفهومها الصدوق
> لا تفرق بين جنس ولون ودين
> اما ما تحدث عنة احبائى من امثال
> ...



*ميررسى يا وليم على مرورك  الجميل
ربنا معاك*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا بصراحة بحس بغيرة كبيرة بين أغلب البنات
كل وحدة بتحب تكون أفضل من الثانية
و حتى لو على حسابها 
أنا بجد الصدافة بين الرجال أفضل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> أنا بصراحة بحس بغيرة كبيرة بين أغلب البنات
> كل وحدة بتحب تكون أفضل من الثانية
> و حتى لو على حسابها
> أنا بجد الصدافة بين الرجال أفضل



*احيانا بوافقك رأيك
ميرررررسى يا صوت الرب على ردك فى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

* اختنا الغاليه


اولا
 بشكرك للموضوع الرائع جدا

ثانيا

*الصداقه عمله نادره الوجود

* لو أنسان وجد صديقا له نصيحه يحرص على هذه الصداقه لندرتها

* أؤمن بمثل ( من أراد صديقا بلا عيوب مات بلا صديق )

* من رأيي ( ويحتمل الخطا والصواب ) صداقه المرأه للمرأه 

خطره

لماذا ؟؟

ليس للغيره .... أنمافى الغالب تفسد حياتها بنصائح مضره بالحياه الزوجيه


وأنا لا أعمم .... 

المهم ..... الصداقه ( موجوده ) لكن نسبه الوفاء والأخلاص والمحبه  ( نادره )

أكرر شكرى للموضوع الجميل

العدرا تبارككم
​*


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع
بحسب خبرتي بقول في صداقة ولكنها قليلة جداً


----------



## Alsinner (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداً


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

في صداقة ومحبة حقيقية بين النساء 

* ...بسبب الغيره والحسد ومزاجية المرأه *
ازا بتغار من امرأة تانية  بيكون ماعندها ثقة بنفسها
حلو الواحد يعمل علاقات اجتماعية جميلة

شكرا يااقمر عالموضووع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> * اختنا الغاليه
> 
> 
> اولا
> ...



*ميرررسى على المرور المميز استاذى العزيز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2010)

طارق ابوحنا قال:


> شكرا للموضوع
> بحسب خبرتي بقول في صداقة ولكنها قليلة جداً



*ميرررسى يا طارق على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2010)

alsinner قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً



*نورت الموضوع
الف شكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> في صداقة ومحبة حقيقية بين النساء
> 
> * ...بسبب الغيره والحسد ومزاجية المرأه *
> ازا بتغار من امرأة تانية  بيكون ماعندها ثقة بنفسها
> ...







*نورتى موضوعى يا ارووجتى*


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2010)

*انا رأيى :*
*صدقينى لا بين البنات و لا بين الولاد*
*الفرق الوحيد*
*ان الصداقة بين الولاد عمرها اطول و تكشف عن انيابها متاخرا و فى الظروف الصعبة*
*اما الصداقة بين البنات عمرها قصير و تظهر على حقيقتها فى اتفه المشاكل*

*و غالبا معظم البنات لما بتتخطب بتنسى كل اصحابها و تقلبهم علشان كل وقتها لخطيبها*
*و البنات بالفطرة نسبة الغيرة عندهم عالية اعلى من الرجال علشان كدة اى تميز لواحدة فيهم بتخلى الباقى يغير......القوى منهم بيسيطر على الغيرة....و الضعيف بتتحول لحقد......و المشكلة الاكبر لو البنت المتميزة دى مغرورة.........الخ*

*طريقك مسدودن مسدودن مسدون.....يا ولدى*
*

*


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

موجودة بس نادرة و صعبة كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *انا رأيى :*
> *صدقينى لا بين البنات و لا بين الولاد*
> *الفرق الوحيد*
> *ان الصداقة بين الولاد عمرها اطول و تكشف عن انيابها متاخرا و فى الظروف الصعبة*
> ...



* ههههههه نورت المحكمه يا Critic *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> موجودة بس نادرة و صعبة كمان


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يقولون ان الصداقه بين النساء .........المستحيل بعينه ...بسبب الغيره والحسد ومزاجية المرأه ...........وتدور اسئله كثيره فى هذا الفلك.هل تستطيع المرأه أن تكون صديقه وفيه للمرأه؟ أيمكن أن تحب المرأه لشقيقتها المرأه ما تحب لنفسها ؟ أيمكن أن تعطيها دون مقابل وأن تؤثرها على نفسها وأن تكون مخلصه لها وصادقه معها ؟............يعنى فعلا" فى صداقه حقيقيه ودائمه بين بنات حواء ؟ودائمه هنا بمعنى الوفاء والاستمراريه . أسئله عديده تبحث عن ا جابات موجوده فى تجاربكم الشخصيه ......... يا ترى أيه رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 





هوة فية قال لى 
مش فاكرة مين وفين ولية 
الشن بقى والزهايمر 


والخوف حلو برضة 

ان العمل مع 30 راجل ولا احتمال 2 ستات معا بمكان واحد 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


ما علينا 

لا فى صداقة وعميقة وجادة ومتينة 
بس يحدها 3 عوامل 

1- مركز اللة وروحانية الصديقتان 
2- نضج شخصيتهما 
3- الصراحة   الصراحة  الصراحة 


موضوع جميل جدا 

لو ينفع الاخضر اللى على وش ازرقاق وشرط 
يقيم البرتقال ى 

يبقى احلى تقييم


----------



## ام اسحاق (25 مايو 2010)

مرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل

طبعآ الصداقة موجودة
وفى اصدقاء كتيييييييييييييييير اكتر من الاخوات
وبيحبو بعض ويخافو على بعض جدآ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة فية قال لى
> مش فاكرة مين وفين ولية
> الشن بقى والزهايمر
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2010)

ام اسحاق قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> طبعآ الصداقة موجودة
> وفى اصدقاء كتيييييييييييييييير اكتر من الاخوات
> وبيحبو بعض ويخافو على بعض جدآ ​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يقولون ان الصداقه بين النساء .........المستحيل بعينه
> كلام غلط طبعا مش عشان فية ستات كتيرة بتغير من بعضها و تحب تبقة هى الاجمل يبقة مفيش صداقة ابدا مه كمان فية ولاد بيغيروا من بعض عشان الشغل و المركز
> 
> وتدور اسئله كثيره فى هذا الفلك.هل تستطيع المرأه أن تكون صديقه وفيه للمرأه؟
> ...



عاوزة اققول اخر كلمة 
الاحسن ان الواحدة تلاقى واحدة زيها تحكلها اسرارها و تبقة حبيبتها بدل ما تروح تأمن للجنس الاخر و ما ادراك و الجنس الاخر هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا*
*وفعلا الصداقة مهمة جدا في حياتنا *
*ومش عيب اننا نغير من بعض بس المهم الغيرة الصح مش اني بحقد علي غيري او مثلا هي اكتر مني في حاجة معينة او احلي مني لالالالالالالالا ربنا خلقنا كل واحدة فيه حاجة حلوة ممكن مش تكون في الشكل لالالا ممكن تكون في الروح مش مجرد شكل حلو وخلاص *
*ده رايي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> عاوزة اققول اخر كلمة
> الاحسن ان الواحدة تلاقى واحدة زيها تحكلها اسرارها و تبقة حبيبتها بدل ما تروح تأمن للجنس الاخر و ما ادراك و الجنس الاخر هههههههههههههههههه​



*صدقينى اهم ما فى الامر حسن الاختيار 
ميرررسى يا قمررر نورتينى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا*
> *وفعلا الصداقة مهمة جدا في حياتنا *
> *ومش عيب اننا نغير من بعض بس المهم الغيرة الصح مش اني بحقد علي غيري او مثلا هي اكتر مني في حاجة معينة او احلي مني لالالالالالالالا ربنا خلقنا كل واحدة فيه حاجة حلوة ممكن مش تكون في الشكل لالالا ممكن تكون في الروح مش مجرد شكل حلو وخلاص *
> *ده رايي*​



*كلامك جميل يا روكايتى
ميرررسى يا قمرايه *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اعتز واحترم المراة


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا اعتز واحترم المراة



*شكراً لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------

